# Any body have honeybees



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

My mom and I are thinking about getting honeybees, any advice or websites that can tell us some good info?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Beesource.com is the best bee forum on the net and there are some now about natural beekeeping.

There is another big bee forum called Beemasters but they are really hostile to new beeks. Beesource is really friendly and helpful in all things...tons of folks who know their bees there and are eager to help people get started.

Here's a great website from a guy that really knows his stuff..doing it up right!

http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I kept bees at 9200 above sea level but had a hive swarm and never recovered. Sadly I have not gotten a new hive to replace it. 
Any info or input I can give I will. Any specific things your looking for?


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Here's a good site with extremely knowledgeable members.

http://www.beekeepingforums.com/


----------

